# Wtt: Shimano stradic 6000fi



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking to trade a barely used stradic 6000fi it comes with a spare spool sorry I do not have the box. Would like to trade for a stradic 5000fi in great condition with a spare spool and 4 ( 1/4 ounce) kastmasters.


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Please close thank you


----------

